# Computer hardware - Charting apps



## billyboy402 (10 July 2013)

up front - sorry for my long winded story 

i am looking for some software to help look at chart quickly on a 2nd monitor which change every minute 
or change with large movement :1zhelp:

at the moment i am struggling trading with my current set up . 

Any tips of help would be great :thankyou:

the only options i can think of is setting up 10 monitors lol ( like the photo below) 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

current set up

Main PC - 17 inch high end gaming laptop ( portable/work) 

*Charting ( drawing trend line , looking for break out )
*Looking at email , printing , banking , office duty , facebook
*Research


Secondary PC - 2nd hand $50 eBay laptop + 25" monitor 
*laptop screen show - alarm / calendar alerts, current balance 
*2nd 25" inch monitor Show large charts just so i can glance at current trade/charts

both are running MT4 log into the same account , separate mouse 
( so i can open/close trade , see current position on both) 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>> 

it take time to move to 2nd pc ..... and scroll through each chart , check/change my stop lost/take profit

it even worst when i am busy with some thing , the chart is stuck on EUR/GBP from the last time

- there Huge movement on AUD/USD from News , my trade is trigger and starts moving ageist me and i am not aware that the candle pattern are screaming "Get Out while you can" 
:swear:


----------



## CanOz (10 July 2013)

Windows XP, 7, and 8 will all allow you to run multiple screens. I use Display Fusion as well so i have the tool bars etc. and the windows click together....will try and post a screen.

Any trading/charting app will allow multiple windows. 

You can check *here* for the trading computuer setups that we all run...

CanOz

Squeezed in a little photo of my beloved study as well.


----------



## skc (10 July 2013)

billyboy402 said:


> up front - sorry for my long winded story
> 
> i am looking for some software to help look at chart quickly on a 2nd monitor which change every minute
> or change with large movement :1zhelp:
> ...




Using your current hardware, I'd hook the 25" montior to the 17" desktop, and use the cheap laptop for facebook and other silly business.

I'd put a watchlist and may be 9 small charts on the external monitor. That's your heads up display.

The 17" laptop screen is your actual work place, where you enter orders, draw lines etc on a larger chart.

You then need actual audible alerts on price levels... it's just too hard to look at charts alone.



CanOz said:


> Squeezed in a little photo of my beloved study as well.




Sweet


----------



## billyboy402 (10 July 2013)

thanks for the fast reply 



billyboy402 said:


> i am looking for some software to help look at chart quickly on a 2nd monitor which change every minute
> or change with large movement :1zhelp:






sorry , i meant that i didn't want to set up more monitor like the first photo 
rather some thing  that i can use with the 1 monitor i currently have



would be great if it change automatic either a screen saver / slide show type of thing 

i was going to change each chart background to color flag - and chart with open position i would change to bright yellow .

so while i am eg ( facebook) in the corner of my eye i see a yellow chart pop up and see a huge RED candle  


example below 

shorting AUD/nzd
it almost hit my take profit , then develop a doji candle  which i would of taken profit on the next candle 
but i miss it after a few phone calls and email


----------



## billyboy402 (21 July 2013)

Any updates guys 

any ideas


----------



## boofis (21 July 2013)

billyboy402 said:


> Any updates guys
> 
> any ideas




Why not just fork out $30 for a used monitor if you're that desperate? It's hardly even close to an expense given you're already supposedly leaving money on the table that would have otherwise been yours. Or just focus solely on trading when you're actually trading? 
Good luck!


----------



## billyboy402 (29 July 2013)

the idea  is not to add more monitor 

but to use 1 monitor that changes like a screen saver 


best thing i can fine  is  watching TV and watching the hourly reports on CNBC


----------

